# Ubisoft DVDROM auf PC installiert und nun auf Laptop downloaden?!



## BoomBap (6. März 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

ich habe mir Assassin's Creed: Blaq Flag als DVDROM gekauft, installiert und alles läuft auch bestens.

Ich möchte es nun auch auf meinem Laptop spielen. Im Netz habe ich gelesen, das ich es, ist es einmal installiert, mittels UPlay runterladen kann. 
Allerdings finde ich dort keine offensichtliche Option dies zu tun. Registriert bzw. aktiviert ist das Spiel.

Kennt sich jemand mit UPlay und dieser Funktion aus?

Wäre cool wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte. 

Gruss BoomBap


----------



## locojens (6. März 2014)

Jetzt mal ganz dämlich gesagt ... "eine 2. Lizenz kaufen?!"    !


----------



## Scalon (6. März 2014)

Als du es installiert hast, hast du den Code an deinen uPlay account gebunden, jetzt musst du eigentlich nur uPlay auf dein Laptop laden dich einloggen, dann müsstest du es eigentlich problemlos runterladen und spielen können


----------



## Kondar (6. März 2014)

locojens schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz dämlich gesagt ... "eine 2. Lizenz kaufen?!"    !


 
wozu?
Will er es zweimal gleichzeit spielen?


----------



## BoomBap (6. März 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. 

Ein zweites Mal zu bezahlen ist ja nicht nötig. Es heißt ja, das ein Spiel das bereits per ROM installiert wurde und registriert wurde, zum Download bereit stünde.

Ich finde nur einfach die Möglichkeit bei UPlay nicht. Ich finde keinen Download-Button o.ä.. :/


----------



## DKK007 (6. März 2014)

Wähle mal in Uplay das Spiel aus. Dann müsste auf der Übersichtsseite zu dem Spiel ein Button mit Spielen bzw. Download erscheinen. Ist irgent wo auf der linken seite.


----------



## BoomBap (6. März 2014)

Ich hatte es bereits zwei Mal neuinstalliert jedoch ohne Ergebnis. Gerade tat ich es, auf gut Glück, noch einmal und jetzt war auch der Download-Button da. Bescheuert. ^^

Egal, es funktioniert. 

Vielen Dank, Leute. Wünsch euch wat. 

Gruss BoomBap


----------

